# OT: How do you stay warm?



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 1996)

What are your tricks for those early morning or late night rides? What about those elevation rides?

What are your goto pieces of clothing? Brands and models and photos please.


----------



## TahoeBC (Apr 11, 2006)

Pedal faster!


----------



## derekbob (May 4, 2005)

Put a plastic baggie between your socks and shoes, only covering your toes up to about the arch.


----------



## sambs827 (Dec 8, 2008)

My trick?

HTFU.

But seriously....RaceFace Strafe Jacket and a mid-thickness wool sock if it's proper brisk. My Specialized Enduro gloves keep fingers toasty down to about 25-28 degrees as long as my core is warm. 

In NY we would use $20 insulated buckskin gloves from the local farm store for when it got really cold....those would work down to the single digits with wind chills well below.


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 1996)

TahoeBC said:


> Pedal faster!


Davey Simon put it more eloquently... do rides that start with a climb. Starting with a descent can be absolutely brutal and no amount of clothing can generate body heat.

So with an initial climb, pedal fast indeed and get to operating temperature quickly. I think a lot of bike clothing is designed to keep generated heat in well. But no body heat means brrr.


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 1996)

sambs827 said:


> My trick?
> 
> HTFU.
> 
> ...


HTFU actually has a technical term... acclimation.

Think about it, when we get a 50 degree night in the fall, it is freezing. But ride that regularly and by the fifth time, the body really starts to adjust to the new normal.

The wind though.... always sucks.


----------



## dirtvert (Jun 30, 2010)

Spoon.


----------



## sambs827 (Dec 8, 2008)

fc said:


> The wind though.... always sucks.


I beg to differ. It generally blows.

Had to.


----------



## Knucklehead (May 18, 2004)

Most of my rides start with a climb. It's my "warm up".

My body tends to run warm. So usually even on really cold mornings, long fingered gloves, arm warmers and maybe leg warmers are as far as I go. I warm up fast. Layers that I can take off once I've warmed up. I have tons of warm cycling cloths, but they are rarely used.

Some mornings though, have a certain crisp cold that's hard to shake. My ride at SDF a couple weeks ago was like that. I started my ride just after 6am... right as it was starting to get light, but before the sun was peaking from over the hills. My car claimed that it was about 35F. The ride up the road to Buzzards Lagoon was brutal. I had long fingered gloves, and arm warmers, but it was my nose that really felt it. I just pedaled harder and kept one gloved hand over my nose and mouth. By the time I reached Buzzards Lagoon, I was fine. But still, that was one of the few times I was really wishing I'd brought a wind breaker, balaclava, wool jersey, etc.

I remember a ride I did up at Mt Tam many years ago. I started at Stone Mountain Theater in order to head over towards Pine Mtn Loop then Tamarancho for a long all-day ride. I parked my car at about 5:30am I think and it was freezing. I almost crashed when I rode through a gigantic puddle that turned out to be frozen solid.


----------



## California_Dave (May 30, 2013)

I really like layers when I ride so that I can adjust throughout the day.

On top I wear inexpensive base layers, either short or long sleeved, depending on conditions, like these:

Oldnavy.com | Old Navy

Oldnavy.com | Old Navy

Then, I will wear either a heavy long-sleeved shirt, or if it is really cold, a soft-shell jacket like this:

Arc'teryx Fortrez Hoodie Fleece Jacket - Men's - REI.com

I usually stay off the trails when it is wet, so I look for something that breathes well so that I don't get drenched in sweat throughout the day. When I did Rose to Toads this year, I started off with jacket on and hood under my helmet, eventually took off the hood, later unzipped the jacket, finally took the jacket off and rode in my base layer, and then later put the jacket on, and finally pulled on the hood again. I was comfortable all day.

For my legs, I like wearing knickers with shorts over them:

Performance Ultra Bib Knickers

Performance Mando Baggy Shorts

They're generally fine for chilly mornings, but not too hot after the sun comes out.

View attachment 1029439


----------



## CHUM (Aug 30, 2004)

toe covers
windproof gloves
full length tights (maybe windproof)
down vest (light) 
long sleeve jersey
base layer tank top
beanie/cap under helmet

(all Giro)

works for me when riding in the mid 30's to low 40's


----------



## Wherewolf (Jan 17, 2004)

*I ride in cold/wet a lot*

I ride in cold/wet a lot (20 - 30's), especially since I'm a morning person, and for more hours than most. Three layers on toro: Sugoi Jersey and short sleeve jersey under Gortex jacket. I peel off layers as it warms up. Diadora winter shoes with merino wool socks. Works well into low 20's and even when wet. If you don't want to buy extra shoes Gortex socks work until it gets about 30. I've yet to need more in California/Tahoe.

Been wearing work gloves below 30 degrees or when windy since I've been allergic to the past three pairs of biking gloves I've tried. Since I wear G-Form knee pads I don't need any leg coverings. 10 - 12 years ago I wore leg warmers a couple times. But I usually overheated.

About the most I've ever done for my head is to place a piece of an old flannel shirt under the top of my helmet. I find generating wind to be the biggest problem, but fortunately I'm not that fast.

View attachment 1029436


View attachment 1029437


View attachment 1029438


----------



## JFR (Jan 15, 2004)

I have a few unconventional tricks:

Knee warmers over leg warmers
Arm warmers over arm warmers (even x3)
Beenie down the front of your shorts (more applicable for road and bibs)

I don't know too many other people that layer warmers, but it works great as temps drop below what they can otherwise handle alone.

I pair above with a windproof, thermal winter vest and a quality base layer top under a normal jersey. Vary the layers as needed, unzip vest as needed (two way zippers are the best, unzip from top and/or bottom). 

Heavy wool socks (Defeet Blaze are great) and toe covers for the feet. Good wool socks make a big difference.

I also have one pair of heavy duty winter tights for really frigid road riding (20s and 30s, winter night riding), but they're too hot for mtb. 

I really like layering the knee, leg, and arm warmers.


----------



## wakejunky (Feb 20, 2007)

I can usually keep my core and limbs warm with layers but, I have yet to find anything that keeps my feet warm. And I've tried EVERY trick imaginable. Winter boots, plastic bags, wool socks, multiple socks, winter boots with booties and I can not keep my feet warm.
I think my next option are heated insoles or socks but, spending $100 to keep your feet warm just seems like it's a big investment.


----------



## borabora (Feb 16, 2011)

I'd gladly pay as much as what a very nice suspension fork costs for a durable smart layer that has a climb-trail-descend switch to adjust how wind-proof the garment is. I think keeping warm is easy and keeping cool is easy but doing so with the same layers during long descents and long climbs is the real trick.


----------



## borabora (Feb 16, 2011)

wakejunky said:


> I can usually keep my core and limbs warm with layers but, I have yet to find anything that keeps my feet warm. And I've tried EVERY trick imaginable. Winter boots, plastic bags, wool socks, multiple socks, winter boots with booties and I can not keep my feet warm.
> I think my next option are heated insoles or socks but, spending $100 to keep your feet warm just seems like it's a big investment.


Not all wool is created equal. Have you tried Defeet WoolieBoolie socks? They work better than other wool socks for me and they are very durable.


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 1996)

wakejunky said:


> I can usually keep my core and limbs warm with layers but, I have yet to find anything that keeps my feet warm. And I've tried EVERY trick imaginable. Winter boots, plastic bags, wool socks, multiple socks, winter boots with booties and I can not keep my feet warm.
> I think my next option are heated insoles or socks but, spending $100 to keep your feet warm just seems like it's a big investment.


You have low circulation in your extremeties. So pay up for the good stuff!!

Cold extremeties usually mean a cold core and your body is shutting down the head on the feet and hands to keep your torso warm. So if you've already tried that, it's time to use chemicals and batteries. Maybe.

fc


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 1996)

Anybody try any of these lithium powered warmers? These batteries pack soooo much power now that I bet they could keep the body warm for a while.

fc


----------



## dth656 (Feb 12, 2009)

i tend to get cold easily, especially in the extremities, but a few things have worked for me (riding in Annadel or Demo when the water puddles were frozen over, and the car display indicated ~35F)

-some cheapie pearl izumi leg warmers from REI---they are SUPER warm, and my shorts and kneepads can fit over them
-long sleeve voler jersey up top as a base layer (not sure of the material, but it has some heft to it. i got mine as a closeout from the cal cycling team sale)
-sleeveless north face wind breaker vest on top of the jersey
-thin north face windstopper on top off all that

usually by the time i got to aptos creek fireroad, things had warmed up enough where i could ditch some of the layers


----------



## hardboiled (Jun 10, 2006)

almost all of my rides involve at least a few minutes of pavement to get to a trailhead, so I am managing comfort at the start against overheating once I start climbing. I also never ride with a pack, so whatever I leave the house wearing is what I'm wearing until I get home (other than arm warmers that easily stow in a jersey pocket). so my cold weather gear is very light weight, highly breathable, never insulated. 

my favorite pieces are arm warmers, ultralight Sugoi compression tights, and light softshell jackets and vests. my go-to jacket is my REI/Novara Headwind softshell--it's the most breathable jacket I've ever owned, and surprisingly warm/wind-proof for its breathability. with the tights and Headwind jacket I'm comfortable on rides starting in the high 20s. 

I just picked up a pair of waterproof wool socks from Showers Pass that I haven't tested yet, but could be nice addition on wet or extremely cold rides. have to see how hot/sweaty my feet get since they have the vapor barrier. I bought them more for my commute to work than for the mtb.


----------



## grundy (Jan 12, 2004)

I've found that keeping my body warm hasn't been that big of an issue; keeping my feet warm is key to staying comfortable.

I'm really, really happy with my Specialized Defrosters








They're dry and warm, but not too warm - I don't overheat in them, they seem just right for our 3 Season type of climate. An additional bonus is that Specialized builds them so that you wear the same size that you would in a regular Specialized shoe. I found shopping for a winter shoe to be quite frustrating as few shops stock them, and most brands recommend sizing up from you normal size... makes it hard to figure out exactly what you would wear.

I find gloves to be a bit of an issue too, as on cold/wet days my hands will get cold, but most winter gloves are too bulky and hot. I'm a big fan of Pearl Izumi P.R.O. Softshell Light gloves, which have insulation and windproofing only on the back of the hand - between the fingers and the palms of the gloves are normal, uninsulated gloves. Again, really nice for our particular weather.

I wear a thin skullcap which covers the ears while riding, but since I'm sure to be sweaty if I'm mountain biking I also keep a cheap warm fleece hat in my pack and wear that whenever I stop for a break. Likewise, I often keep a poofie jacket in the pack for break time.


----------



## nativeson (Apr 4, 2005)

layers foo.....merino wool, ibex, some smart wool. pendleton sometimes. real shoes are better, flat pedals, normal spd cycling shoes have too much venting. how hard is it really? i commute in the mornings, 1/2 mile downhill right out the gate. it's better to start out cold, once you start pedaling, yeh. have you ever been to amsterdam, folks wear nice stuff on the daily. plastic clothes suck and stink, i don't wanna smell your vinegary, old, pissy plastic jersey in the woods.


----------



## ziscwg (May 18, 2007)

fc said:


> HTFU actually has a technical term... acclimation.
> 
> Think about it, when we get a 50 degree night in the fall, it is freezing. But ride that regularly and by the fifth time, the body really starts to adjust to the new normal.
> 
> The wind though.... *always sucks*.





sambs827 said:


> I beg to differ. It* generally blows.*
> 
> Had to.


Wait, which one does what?

View attachment 1029522


----------



## Darth Lefty (Sep 29, 2014)

Brand new Head jogging gloves from Costco proved pretty useless this morning. Temp about 40, I guess.


----------



## Silent_G (Oct 30, 2010)

Specialized Deflect H20 shorts! Waterproof vapor lock layer, only thing I've found that keeps my core warm. I don't ride them on the road bike, too bulky, also, they will make a little noise when pedaling, like a pair of corduroy pants but not as loud. I'll also second the Defroster shoe, one pair of wool socks and you're (at least I'm) good for snow riding. Hands have always been a struggle for me, a thin polypropylene liner and a wind stopper glove seem to be working okay. Covering your head when stopped is always a good idea. Specialized Therminal 2.0 products seem to work real well for me also. Yeah, yeah, I know, all Specialized, stuff fits me right, is well made and I get a great deal.


----------



## IrieRider (May 24, 2011)

I've yet to find a good shoe cover that is both water and windproof, anyone have one they like?

Rainy morning commutes are a major bummer since it means having to put my feet back into wet shoes for the ride home most of the time.


----------



## Joe_510 (May 19, 2014)

I run hot, so don't need much to keep warm once once my blood starts pumping a bit.

My go-to early AM / Night ride gear:

Knee warmers, Leg warmers, or knicker bibs, depending on the temp.

Short Sleeve base layer - I really like the Castelli Flanders base layer. ( I lost one out of my pack at Skyline in Napa in June, did you find it?!)
View attachment 1029543


Arm warmers

Windbreaker vest / jacket. I'm currently using the Pearl Izumi Elite Barrier convertible jacket. It's cool because it can be a vest or jacket. Switching it from one to another is kind of a PITA when out on the bike, much easier to decide which style will be needed at home.
View attachment 1029544


Gloves - I haven't had to use any special gloves, just using Giro DND's. East bay doesn't really get cold enough to warrant something else IMO.

Hat - anything to help keep the heat in. I use a Giro merino wool winter cap. Its almost like a beanie with a small cycling cap brim. 
View attachment 1029545


Shoes - Toe covers work fine for me. Castelli Toe Thingy is good!


----------



## EddyKilowatt (Aug 10, 2007)

With this discussion going well, I'm curious to hear how people *manage* their layers, or in plainer terms, where do you stash stuff as it comes off ? I'll put arm-warmers in a pocket but bigger things (jersey, jacket) seem to need to go in the pack, which means a stop, which a) breaks the flow and b) makes me "that guy" on group rides. Anyone invented good tricks for layering down/up without breaking up the ride?


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 1996)

Something cool at this time of year is I can wear knee and elbow pads and full face helmet and actually be dialed temperature wise.


----------



## Guest (Nov 18, 2015)

I start with few enough clothes to be very cold when I leave in the morning. Then when I warm up I'm about right without being too warm by the time I get to work. What goes on depends on the lowest temp. I use toe warmers down to 32F then winter boots below that (to 10). I've got Lake 145s and they're okay to 15F, 5F with toe warmers. I've got three weights of tights (amphibs are the warmest) and I'll wear two pair at a time. I use light insulated bontrager gloves, PI Pro Barriers, and lobster claws.


----------



## powert01 (Sep 12, 2013)

Not to repeat too much but i have many beanies but none are better than the Kuhl skullcap. For hand warmth nothing is better than pogies, moose mitts, etc. because in most conditions you can wear your normal gloves. If it is to cold add a hand warmer in each pogie. Too warm pull them off. It takes seconds. They are "normal" for Anchorage riders!


Sent from my XT1058 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeff_G (Oct 22, 2015)

Coincidence. Purchased the same ones last night. 32 degrees this morning and I have determined I wasted $10.


----------



## Jeff_G (Oct 22, 2015)

Darth Lefty said:


> Brand new Head jogging gloves from Costco proved pretty useless this morning. Temp about 40, I guess.


Whoops. Meant to quote this


----------



## TraxFactory (Sep 10, 1999)

fc said:


> Something cool at this time of year is I can wear knee and elbow pads and full face helmet and actually be dialed temperature wise.


I have also been loading up on the pads lately, it is definitely a bonus to winter riding. I have not tried FF although the Urge Enduro-matic makes a great winter NorCal winter helmet.


----------



## HawkGX (May 24, 2012)

I try to keep riding throughout our Midwestern winters. Coldest temp I think i've been out in is 7 or 8 degrees (F). For the head, thermal skullcaps down to the mid-20s, then on to a balaclava below that. My wife bought me a Lazer snow helmet last year (can't remember the model) and it's terrific for 20s and below. 

Upper body is usually a sleeveless compression shirt, layered with a long sleeve activewear sports shirt or 2. I've tried fleece and windbreaker type jackets over that but they just don't breathe very well. I've heard good things about the REI Novarra Headwind jackets so I might try that someday. 

Legs are thermal tights with Swix cross-country style pants. 

Feet and hands are the toughest of course. I've tried a few different thermal Mechanix gloves which do OK, especially if I use a thin glove liner underneath. Bar mitts have been best though. A little awkward at first getting used to controlling the bike while using them but definitely help keep the hands warm with lighter weight gloves underneath. Would like to try lobster style gloves at some point too. 

Definitely wool socks, and have tried the Baggie over socks trick to help cut the windchill effect. I ride in flats (5 Tens) even during the winter and while they don't do too bad in the acceptable warmth department, not great in the snow.


----------



## rsilvers (Aug 23, 2015)

I got a red Gore brand Phantom 2.0 bike jacket for $55 on Amazon. Some colors were almost $200. It has been great. If it is really cold, I will wear a shirt and then two Arcteryx Atom jackets under it. On the bottom I will wear Pearl Izumi Men's Ride Select Thermal Tight with IceBreaker Merino wool layer under it and even another layer of thermal underwear. 

I use Gore Bike Wear Men's Road Gore-Tex Thermo Overshoes over Louis Garneau Neo Protect II Shoes Cover.

The Louis Garneau are already damaged from my Shimano shoes, but the Gore ones have Kevlar in that area so I recommend to try those first.

I will wear a balaclava.

Possible gloves are Pearl Izumi Men's Pro Softshell Lobster Glove.

Smartwool or Darn Tough wool socks.


----------



## jimPacNW (Feb 26, 2013)

I have a starter brand (I think) base layer t shirt my wife got at walmart for something like $8, I love it. Arm warmers are fantastic, they can be rolled down to the wrist, or take very little room in a back pocket. I like an old ski headband for my ears until I warm up, it also takes very little pocket room.


----------



## HPIguy (Sep 16, 2014)

There's some good info in this thread. The problem I usually have, even with layering is that I'm usually either too hot while climbing, or too cool while descending. Got a chilly ride planned for Sunday, any opinions on putting a wicking compression shirt under a merino wool base layer simply to keep the skin drier, and thus warmer? Or is it going to have the opposite effect and make me feel cold and clammy since it's job is absorbing and wicking, and not insulating?


----------



## leeboh (Aug 5, 2011)

wakejunky said:


> I can usually keep my core and limbs warm with layers but, I have yet to find anything that keeps my feet warm. And I've tried EVERY trick imaginable. Winter boots, plastic bags, wool socks, multiple socks, winter boots with booties and I can not keep my feet warm.
> I think my next option are heated insoles or socks but, spending $100 to keep your feet warm just seems like it's a big investment.


Keeping your head warm? What temps are you pedaling in? Tried either the Lake or 45 North winter bike boots? Size up to fit a thin and a thick layer inside ,plus room to wiggle the toes. I use flat pedals off road in the winter, winter boots work for me. 2 layers of wool socks.


----------



## leeboh (Aug 5, 2011)

I'm a huge fan of Patagonia merino wool base layers, the come in various weights. Top with a wool sweater. Ibex and Smartwool make some too.


----------



## leeboh (Aug 5, 2011)

IrieRider said:


> I've yet to find a good shoe cover that is both water and windproof, anyone have one they like?
> 
> Rainy morning commutes are a major bummer since it means having to put my feet back into wet shoes for the ride home most of the time.


Really trying to use summer shoes? Try some winter boots. Either for flats or clipless.


----------



## eness215 (Jul 22, 2010)

As many other folks have said...it's all about layers. My morning commutes are dropping down into the 30's here in PA. I find that it's always best to have a warm layer like wool or fleece near your skin with a thin wind resistant on the outside. As long as it's dry I can get down into the 30's with a thin wool baselayer and a wind shell. I prefer my jackets to have a lot of venting in them because I hate getting clammy inside from sweat.

The items I mix and match:

* Tops:
- wind resistant vest
- light wind jacket with removable sleeves and lots of venting
- thin waterproof jacket w/ hood (have to be careful with this one because it keeps me dry from the outside, but will make me sweat a lot if not vented)
- Heavier wind resistant jacket. Doesn't shed water too well.
- fleece lined arm warmers

* Bottoms
- Knee warmers
- full fleece lined tights

*Shoes
- Road shoes with fleece lined windproof covers
- Mid weight winter mtb boots (Specialized Defroster)
- Heavy duty winter boot (Lake 303)

*Caps
- basic cotton cap
- wind resistant cap
- 100% wool cap with ear flaps
- Fleece lined wind resistant beanie


----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2015)

HPIguy said:


> There's some good info in this thread. The problem I usually have, even with layering is that I'm usually either too hot while climbing, or too cool while descending. Got a chilly ride planned for Sunday, any opinions on putting a wicking compression shirt under a merino wool base layer simply to keep the skin drier, and thus warmer? Or is it going to have the opposite effect and make me feel cold and clammy since it's job is absorbing and wicking, and not insulating?


 I use jackets that vent in the back (nylon in the front and something breathable in back) I also use a vest so I can control the ventilation with a couple zipper slides.


----------



## softbatch (Aug 19, 2014)

40 to 20 F, IR reflective Coldgear (Nike, UA etc) base layers and hood, shorts and a long sleeve t-shirt.


----------



## Metamorphic (Apr 29, 2011)

IrieRider said:


> I've yet to find a good shoe cover that is both water and windproof, anyone have one they like?
> 
> Rainy morning commutes are a major bummer since it means having to put my feet back into wet shoes for the ride home most of the time.


I've had a pair of these.... Louis Garneau Wind Dry SL Shoe Covers 
....for the last couple years. They seem like a good compromise for wind and water protection, without sealing and insulating to the point that you sweat more than the rain. The sole part is not super durable so don't do a bunch of hike a bike through the rock garden, but the uppers are perfect.


----------



## Metamorphic (Apr 29, 2011)

HPIguy said:


> There's some good info in this thread. The problem I usually have, even with layering is that I'm usually either too hot while climbing, or too cool while descending.


The only thing that seems to work there is a vest that you can zip/unzip on the fly when you transition from climb to descent.


----------

